# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijffels (Tilburg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijffels

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: WMW Huisartsen, Praktijk Wijffels, Tilburg

Adres: Conservatoriumlaan 60, Tilburg

Website: www.wmwhuisartsen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijffels*

----------

